
Is Bellevue the Next Williamsburg? - backslash_16
https://www.thestranger.com/features/2018/12/05/36712354/is-bellevue-the-next-williamsburg
======
manfredo
I grew up in Bellevue, went to school in Seattle for 5 years during that time.
Plenty of people do the same, not just for education but for work and
recreation. In the sense that the two cities' are closely integrated in
Seattle's metro area, yes Bellevue is the next Williamsburg and already had
been for a while.

I don't think the rail connection will make a profound impact, as commuting
across Lake Washington (in both directions) is very common already. But
hopefully it will make those commutes more resilient to traffic, and make
living on the Eastside without a car more feasible.

I'm more interested in what will happen to the Spring District. I moved away
back when it was mostly an industrial area, dominated by the Pepsi plant.
Central Bellevue is getting very expensive already, hopefully the development
of the Spring District can take some of that pressure off.

------
viburnum
It'll have to do a ton of work to be as walkable as Williamsburg. Bellevue's
streets are mostly car sewers.

